# CHRISTMAS Today for me......Randall Model 11



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Well my Christmas package arrived today. A "RANDALL" Model 11
http://www.kifaruforums.net/showthread.php?t=34833&p=322156#post322156.......:melikey:


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> Well my Christmas package arrived today. A "RANDALL" Model 11
> http://www.kifaruforums.net/showthread.php?t=34833&p=322156#post322156.......:melikey:


Very cool.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Pretty picture!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice, the brass add'sa nice touch.


----------



## hillbilly1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Somebody luvs ya! Had my old #7 for better than 35 years an still like new


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

They are TOP-SHELF quality, for sure.



hillbilly1 said:


> Somebody luvs ya! Had my old #7 for better than 35 years an still like new


----------

